# What's your favorite way to cook fish?



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I personally prefer to cook fish the simple way. Either use a little butter or olive oil in a pan with a little salt and pepper is my favorite way to cook fish right away. If I want to use less fat, I'll go with a non stick spray and cook it that way. I may use a little lemon pepper, old bay, or season all but that's it. I do like to deep fry fish, but it is a little time consuming and it's not the healthiest way of cooking fish, but it is damn tasty.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*grilled*

is also a gud way just gotta keep a closer eye on it


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

... in the field, with oil, salt, pepper, and fish fry mix, along with some hush puppies in the same pan.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

How do you guys keep down the fishy smell when cooking? When my mother in law pan fries fish, watch out, my whole outfit need dry cleaning... but the fish is yummy...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

With fresh fish there should be little to no smell. For frozen fish or fish left in the fridge for a few days, you can soak the fish in milk for 45 minutes and it should help reduce the smell. When you catch the fish, you can bleed the fish which should help reduce the fishiness.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I have to admit, I don't mind the fishy smell. Actually, I kinda like it.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*those baked whole*

oyster,s I jus ate were pretty gud too gotta dzn and sukd m down with a cold 3


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*cookin fish*

In the summer I BBq most of the fish I catch. If you don't like the BBq taste, try this...Get a small jelly roll type pan, make a compound butter using real softened butter. Mix garlic powder, onion powder, lemon pepper and a little basil in with the the softened butter. Spread butter mixture on the fillet and wrap it in foil or just put it in the pan and out it on the grill. Good eatin!!!


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

*Bar-B-Que'd On the Half Shell*

Works best with fish that have a thick scales.
I prefer redfish

Cut the fillet off the bone but leave the skin and scales on. Season to taste with Old Bay or TonyC's(for us sourtherns) Few pats of butter, Garlic powder, and lemon. Slice some onion and Bell Pepper put ontop of the fish. and cook scales down on a hot pit until fish is flakey.

Josh


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*deep frying fish*

i use peanut oil...costs a little more but you can get it hotter without it burning and it dosen't get absorbed into the fish...i wait till it cools, strain it, and use it over and over...works for me


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

*Deep Fried Spot*

Being that time of year, I thought that I would share my favorite way to cook up Mr. Spot. I will take the time to scale and butterfly him seasoning him in the morning with lemon peper and a little seasoned salt. Let him marinate in that lemon pepper for a few hours. Weather permitting I will use my propane deep fryer out on the deck to eliminate the fish smell from the house. I also used peanut oil if I can.

Try it you'll like it!
 
"E"


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*my favorite way is*

sumone else cooks it


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I cooked up some 2 lb croakers last night*

Cleaned them...gutted them....and rolled them in some Bass Pro Shop's *Uncle Bucks* coating mix. The seasoning is in the mix so I didn't have to add salt or anything else. Fried them in the electric skillet on 325 and they were awesome. Baked a larger one....no coating added....and it was awesome. Someone suggested I keep the roe and fried it up with eggs for a yummy breakfast. Not sure if I want to go there yet.  

Never really appreciated the taste of croaker before...but last night has me changing that opinion. Will do them this way next year. 

I get the Uncle Buck's seasoning mix for $1 per 10 ounce bag at Farm Fresh. It's sold on the isle where all the $1 grouped offbrand items are kept. It comes in 3 flavors... *Seasoned, Original (spicy), and Hot'N Spicy* . 

For those with no salt restrictions....it's a convenient all in one type coating mix.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I usually use Zatarans Fish Fry the same way, but i've noticed the fish fry i make with flour is much thicker and crispier. I mix in McCormicks creole seasoning, pepper, light garlic powder, etc. Make yourself an egg wash (egg, and milk...a thick version of scrambled eggs is what you want) dip the fillets in the wash, and then cover the fillet real good with the fish fry on the plate. toss it in the frying pan with a nice ammount of an oil of your choice (olive oil or peanut oil taste the best). This is a really quick, and works great with spot, flounder, sea bass, etc.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

ok...flour and instant mashed potato flakes(about 50/50)...use seasoning of choice....deep fry in peanut oil(gets hotter without burning)...crispy,n the oil dosen't suck up...only fish flavor...strain the oil and use it again


----------

